# Welcome to the Xbox Game System forum!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are happy to develop a section for game enthusiast here at the Shack. We know most of the game forums out there on the Internet are full of young and immature kids of which the mature person cares nothing about tolerating. In standing with the highest of ethical and moral standards, we are excited to provide our members with a safe and pleasant environment in which you may enjoy discussion of video gaming.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie,

Perhaps it's just me, but there are far too many subforums within this video game forum. I doubt you'll get enough activity to validate keeping different topics so discrete. How about just a Xbox, Playstation, Nintendo, and General Video Game set of subforums?


----------

